# 1st Annual Texas Game Warden Association "Catfish Tournament & Benefit Concert"



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*1st Annual Texas Game Warden Association "Catfish Tournament & Benefit Concert"*

*Get a team together early, bragging rights are on the line!*

This three day fundraising event will begin on Thursday March 14th, 2013 & will end on Saturday March 16th, 2013 being held at the Brackenridge Recreation Complex near Edna, Texas.

The fishing tournament portion of this event will have several "Team" divisions (Flathead, Blue, Grabbling), an alligator gar division, & a youth division. The entry forms, liability waivers & rules will be available ...at www.texasgamewarden.com in the coming weeks.

On Friday March 15th, 2013 the first weigh-in will be held at the LNRA- Brackenridge Recreation Complex with a banquet serving fried fish & refreshments afterwards with a Live auction, silent auction, & bucket raffles.

On Saturday March 16th, 2013 the final weigh-in will be held at the same location with concerts following. Performers are TBA & will be Texas country artists. The awards ceremony will be held between concerts.

More information will be added in the coming weeks!

*Find us on Facebook*

Sponsorships -- for this event will be available in the future, if you or your business are interested in being a part of this worthy cause, send a message or email; [email protected] to recieve a sponsorship package.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*PRESS RELEASE 
FOR IMMEDIATE USE

TGWA Contact: 
*Chris Bird 
Phone: (979) 257-6508 
Email: [email protected] 
Texas Game Warden Association 
_Catfish Tournament & Benefit Concert 
_*
El Campo, TX *(August 15th, 2012) - For over three decades, the Texas Game Warden Association (TGWA) has been introducing young Texans to the beautiful land and invaluable wildlife in the Lone Star State. Through outreach programs including numerous kid fish & youth hunt events the TGWA's members have devoted a countless amount of hours, as well as funding, to educate more than 300,000 boys and girls. 
In order for the TGWA to continue to support our future generations, its members made up of Texas game wardens, concerned citizens, landowners, and businesses that share the commitment to preserving our heritage and conserving the natural resources of Texas, hold several fundraisers throughout the State of Texas each year. 
On March 14th, 15th, and 16th, 2013 we are proud to announce that the TGWA will hold its first annual "Catfish Tournament & Benefit Concert" at the Brackenridge Recreation Complex located south of Edna, Texas in Jackson County. 
The tournament portions of the event will last three days giving everyone the opportunity and time to fish any public waters in the State of Texas. Divisions that will be held include Flathead catfish, Blue catfish, Grabbling, Alligator Gar, & Youth. All divisions will allow up to four members per team with the Youth division being a single entrant event. Complete tournament entry forms, rules, and regulations will be available online at www.texasgamewarden.com or by emailing [email protected]. 
The first weigh-in of the tournament will be held on Friday, March 15th from 3:00 pm to 6:00 pm in the Brackenridge Main Event Center Complex, a prelude to the TGWA banquet being held that same night. 
The banquet will consist of a fish fry dinner with bucket, silent, and live auctions. The weigh-in will be held on the side stage, surrounded by vendor booths for everyone to explore and shop both Friday & Saturday. All fish, weighed- in alive, will be placed into "live tanks" to allow the youth and others a chance to view these magnificent fish. 
On Saturday, March 16th the final weigh-in will be held at the same time & location. Concerts will follow the final weigh-in with performances by three Texas country music artists that are to be announced in the near future. The tournament awards ceremony will be held between concerts on center stage. 
Families, friends, youth and businesses are encouraged to participate in the tournament as well as to come and attend the weigh-ins, banquet, & concerts to join in the support of, "Conservation for Future Generations". 

Sponsorships are available. For more information contact: (979)-257-6508 or [email protected] 

Serving Jackson County & the Gulf Coast 
Owned & Operated by the

Lavaca-Navidad River Authority

(361) 782-7272 Main Event Center 
(361) 782-5456

Brackenridge Park & Campground 
www.brackenridge.com 


At this time the entry forms, rules & reg's can be requested by emailing [email protected]

They will be avaiable at www.texasgamewarden.com at a later date.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Entry Forms & sponsor packets are now available at the followong link....Find us on Facebook!

http://www.texasgamewarden.com/news...ndraisers/catfish-tournament-benefit-concert/


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

3 months to the tournament!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What is another name for a GRABBLING CATFISH please? Not listed in the 10 species of catfish in Texas..per TPWD


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Over $7,000 in cash prizes to Tournament winners! This will be one heck of a Catfish Tournament! Who's signed up and ready!

Flat Head Division ($2,000);
1st - $1,000
2nd - $700
3rd - $300

Blue Division ($2,000); 
1st - $1,000
2nd - $700
... 3rd - $300

Grabbling Division ($1,000);
1st - $500
2nd - $300
3rd - $200

Alligator Gar Division ($500);
1st - $500

Youth Division ($2,000);
FREE to enter (age 5-16)
1st - $800
2nd - $600
3rd - $300
4th - $200
5th - $100


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

3 WEEKS away, Time to sign up! 

If you are vendor we are looking for more vendors for the event, call for more information.

979-257-6508


----------

